# Getting honey out of cappings in extractor



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

paint strainer bags at Lowes work well.


----------



## Mountainboomer (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello and thank you for your response , My main question is how do you mount them in the extractor , tie them in or would you use the baskets that it came with for use on the deep frames , and i'm sure that I would need atleast 2 bags so I could keep it balanced , I guess.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I just hung mine in a bucket and they drained dry.


----------

